# Sticky  Meningitis



## wellerfeller

After hearing on this forum alone of three young dogs knocked down with meimgitus, I am beginning to wonder if there is something in the make up of cockapoos that makes then more suceptable to getting it. I have been trawling the net and there is someone to contact in the uk regarding meningitus. The Animal Health trust will possibly carry out studies in the future to try and find a genetic test for this disease. Beagles are known for being quite suceptable to this illness. A test would be great news to help stop families and their dogs going through such a horrible experience.
I will paste a short amount of some of the info I found but I definately think it is worth Clare, Ali and Nic contacting the lady in the link and see if they are indeed interested in your stories.

"Given that some breeds of dog are over represented in the population with SRM there is a possibility of a genetic predisposition which basically means the dog may have a hereditary problem which makes them more likely to develop this immune mediated disease. The availability of DNA marker tests for screening of canine disease is a major research area. Currently there is not research on this syndrome underway. If you have a dog affected with SRM, please consider submitting a DNA swab via the (CHIC) -Canine Health Information Center DNA Banking program. There is a minimal fee for the submission. But if in the future, research is started on this problem it would be ideal to have DNA available from as many affected dogs as possible. For additional information on how submit cheek swabs of an affected beagle, please contact Darlene Stewart at [email protected] or review the information on the CHIC website. http://www.caninehealthinfo.org/

The Animal Health Trust in the UK is trying to collect enough blood samples to start genetic research on this problem. In the UK, anyone having a beagle with the condition or knowing of one is encouraged to contact Dr. Samantha Goldberg at [email protected].

This syndrome is similar to Kawasaki disease in humans"




I know Obi has made a good recovery and I am sure, Beau and Sid will too but sending lots of get well wishes to you all.


----------



## MillieDog

Interesting. I must admit it partly crossed my mind too. But I don't know who prevalent meningitus is is the dog world. I assume that because we are all on here chatting that it seems more so. Its good to know that the Animal Welfare Trust wants to monitor the situation.


----------



## Ali79

I too am glad that someone is monitoring this. I did think it was quite rare and was surprised that three young Poos on here all have it but we must also be careful to share our experiences without scaring people into thinking that their Poos may get it too and not enjoy their wonderful pets as until full research is done it may just be as Clare said to me that we were just unlucky!


----------



## Jedicrazy

When Obi got ill and I researched SRM I found out about it being more common in certain breeds which does point to the possibility that it could be genetic. I know of two other Cockapoos (apart from Beau and Sid) who have had too as they told about their dogs recoveries when I was worried about Obi. So the numbers are building and it does worry me. 

I do think that it might be worth making contact with this lady and I will do that. I really do hope it's not a genetic thing and another possible health risk for Cockapoos. I thought Obi and Beau were just unlucky but now, with news of Sid too, I'm not so sure any more  .


----------



## JoJo

Thanks for posting .... I was thinking the same actually ... Obi, Beau and now Sid's story has really upset us all ... some genetic testing would be good ...


----------



## Ali79

Jedicrazy said:


> When Obi got ill and I researched SRM I found out about it being more common in certain breeds which does point to the possibility that it could be genetic. I know of two other Cockapoos (apart from Beau and Sid) who have had too as they told about their dogs recoveries when I was worried about Obi. So the numbers are building and it does worry me.
> 
> I do think that it might be worth making contact with this lady and I will do that. I really do hope it's not a genetic thing and another possible health risk for Cockapoos. I thought Obi and Beau were just unlucky but now, with news of Sid too, I'm not so sure any more  .


I will also contact the lady once I have seen the neurologist at the end of the week as will have more info on Beau then. I didn't know that there were two others that you know off and like you really hope it isn't genetic especially as it was health reasons we went for a mixed breed as athough you can never be 100% we did think that they would be healthier


----------



## Sezra

Good info Karen. It is so sad and surprising that our lovely Cockapoos seem to be getting this, I am glad someone is soing some research into it.


----------



## wilfiboy

Really interesting. I dont think the info should scare people, but your experiences have been informative and allow the rest of us to be aware and if our dogs are sick to look out for similarites and push the vets like Clare had to... it will allow us to be empowered with the info and enable us to act quickly. Thanks xx


----------



## Ali79

wilfiboy said:


> Really interesting. I dont think the info should scare people, but your experiences have been informative and allow the rest of us to be aware and if our dogs are sick to look out for similarites and push the vets like Clare had to... it will allow us to be empowered with the info and enable us to act quickly. Thanks xx


I think you are right re scaring people Karen. I posted after just having bumped into a friend who has a Goldendoodle pup and was telling her about Beau when she started to get upset and said that her pup had been a bit off colour that morning and could he have meningitis. I told her that if she was concerned at all about her pup she should just get him checked out at the vets as it would more than likely be nothing to worry about and so this was on my mind at the time as would hate to think I am scaring anyone but as you say knowledge can empower someone into being able to speak up for their pets. I do think that this is an excellent thread and am pleased that Karen (Wellerfeller) has posted it and now that people are aware that Clare, Nic and I have all experienced meningitis in our Poos to varying degrees we may be off some help to them  xx


----------



## wellerfeller

Unfortunately with more knowledge about illness and disease comes the possibility of scaring people. We just hate the thought of anything horrible happening to our loved ones, human or pets. However I think it is far better to be a little scared about something and it never happening than not being aware if it and losing my dog, just for the simple fact that I didn't know. 
Awareness does indeed give us power. It gives us the opportunity to recognise signs and head for a vet perhaps a lot quicker than we would if we weren't aware of such things.

I know I panic every time my little ones (human ) get a fever and a rash, its always nothing and it scares the hell out of me but I would much rather be over cautious than oblivious.

Before Obi I had never heard of this condition in dogs and I have worked with them for many years, so I now feel armed with info about this and feel confident I could recognise any signs and be able to act swiflty, although my own dog seems to be past the age that dogs normally get this disease, you just never know what life is going to chuck at you or people you know. So a big thank you ladies for sharing your stories, it has been a huge help to me and others I am sure of it!!


----------



## Jedicrazy

I've emailed Sam Goldberg. Will let you know what/if I hear back. 

Karen, can you rename this thread with the correct spelling of Meningitis incase any one does a search for it?


----------



## wellerfeller

Spelling corrected and I have made it a sticky


----------



## wellerfeller

If you wouldn't mind Clare could you add a quick glance list of symptoms to this thread, so that if someone is doing a search they can have a read?


----------



## JoJo

Obi's story hear with symptoms if it helps   

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/author/clare-carroll/


Typical symptoms of SRM include:

Hyper reaction to touch, particularly neck/spine area 
Pain when head moved side to side, up and down 
Fever 
Lethargic behaviour 
Strange gait when walking and standing motionless with an arched back 
Reluctance to go up/down steps 
Shaking/panting


----------



## Dextersmum

I've been reading the awful stories of the poor pups on here getting meningitis,and I have to say I am really scared about it. Reading other peoples' accounts of their dogs and illnesses made me very sad and fearful for my Dexter. I feel very confused about this whole subject.

I hope all the dogs make a strong recovery. Sending warm wishes to you all xxx


----------



## Ali79

JoJo said:


> Obi's story hear with symptoms if it helps
> 
> http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/author/clare-carroll/
> 
> 
> Typical symptoms of SRM include:
> 
> Hyper reaction to touch, particularly neck/spine area
> Pain when head moved side to side, up and down
> Fever
> Lethargic behaviour
> Strange gait when walking and standing motionless with an arched back
> Reluctance to go up/down steps
> Shaking/panting


Thanks for posting this JoJo as these are ALL the symptoms Beau displayed and although when I took her to the vet last week I was hoping I had got it wrong I knew deep down she had meningitis  The good news for us at least is that she is doing really well, her steroids have been reduced from one and three quarters of tablets to just half and today she enjoyed her first proper walk in the sun  She is still very tired and not playing very much but it is still very early days


----------



## wellerfeller

Hi Gemma try not to be overly scared by these stories, there are far far more cockapoo pups that are never affected by this. It is still relatively rare, when you consider just how many dogs there are out there. 
The intention is to just make owners aware of symptoms and treatment, so that God forbid any dog should become ill then we as owners can act promptly. 
What confuses you? Please ask any questions or air you worries and I am sure someone will have the answer or just be able to put your mind at ease.


----------



## JoJo

Any dog being unwell is always upsetting and a worry to all us dog lovers .. but as Karen said it is still considered rare, please try not to worry, we all feel the same ... it is good for us owners to be aware of the symptoms as acting quickly is important ..


----------



## Jedicrazy

JoJo said:


> Obi's story hear with symptoms if it helps
> 
> http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/author/clare-carroll/
> 
> 
> Typical symptoms of SRM include:
> 
> Hyper reaction to touch, particularly neck/spine area
> Pain when head moved side to side, up and down
> Fever
> Lethargic behaviour
> Strange gait when walking and standing motionless with an arched back
> Reluctance to go up/down steps
> Shaking/panting


Thanks Jojo! I would also add the following to the list now too:

Lowered/awkward head position or head pushing against walls/objects
Drooling


----------



## Dextersmum

wellerfeller said:


> Hi Gemma try not to be overly scared by these stories, there are far far more cockapoo pups that are never affected by this. It is still relatively rare, when you consider just how many dogs there are out there.
> The intention is to just make owners aware of symptoms and treatment, so that God forbid any dog should become ill then we as owners can act promptly.
> What confuses you? Please ask any questions or air you worries and I am sure someone will have the answer or just be able to put your mind at ease.


When I say I'm confused,I just mean that this Meningitis seems to have come from nowhere and affected several dogs (on here) at the same time. Are any of the dogs from the same lines? Do they have anything in common? I'm just trying to understand better. I think I have some reading to do.
Thanks for replying to my comment. Again,I'd just like to wish a full recovery for each dog and for the owners to stay positive xxx


----------



## wellerfeller

They are all unrelated puppies. IF and it's a big if, it's genetic then it could be the breed and/or certain breeding lines with in the cross. It would be wonderful if some research is conducted to find out if there is a genetic reason that cockapoos seem to be more affected, same as beagles or if it really is just bad luck and coincidence.


----------



## Ali79

Jedicrazy said:


> Thanks Jojo! I would also add the following to the list now too:
> 
> Lowered/awkward head position or head pushing against walls/objects
> Drooling


Beau had this too  x


----------



## wellerfeller

I would just like to say though that my theories are all complete guess work really as I obviously am no expert!


----------



## Ali79

wellerfeller said:


> I would just like to say though that my theories are all complete guess work really as I obviously am no expert!


Your theories are very good Karen and quite often the so called experts get things wrong  x


----------



## Jedicrazy

I had a response from Sam Goldberg and she advised that she had seen the condition in many different breeds but that her research is specific to Beagles. She did give me another name at the Animal Health Trust to contact so will follow that up and keep you updated.


----------



## wellerfeller

That was a quick response! Keep us posted


----------



## kathy40newpup

Good information


----------



## Sezra

Clare has very kindly written about her experience with Obi for the Cockapoo Owners Club. The article includes symptoms to look out for if you suspect your dog has meningitis. Please do have a read and thank you Clare for writing this for us. 

http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/health_issues_meningitis.html


----------



## Janet Gunnell

My cockapoo got meningitis and he is doing fine, but has gone through quite an ordeal.


----------



## Jedicrazy

Janet Gunnell said:


> My cockapoo got meningitis and he is doing fine, but has gone through quite an ordeal.


Sorry to hear that Janet but glad he's doing fine now. Did he have steroid treatment? Does your vet know what caused it? 

It is an awful condition which seems to literally appear out of nowhere. Obi's first attack was when he was only 5 months old and it took a long time to wean off the steroids and fully recover. I still don't know what caused it. He then relapsed and got the symptoms again after his nueter op at 14months old (the vet thinks the anaesthetic triggered it) and 6 months to recover fully so a bit quicker. Fingers crossed he is now fit and well and you would never know how poorly and depressed (from steroids) he has been.


----------



## lady amanda

MissCupcake said:


> Meningitis?! In dogs!?!
> This really makes me want to rethink what our insurance will cover! These sorts of things seem to be popping up more and more often, it's such a shame there can't be an easy cure for all these diseases such as PRA, etc


It is scary that we are unable to protect our dogs from everything. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jedicrazy

MissCupcake said:


> Meningitis?! In dogs!?!
> This really makes me want to rethink what our insurance will cover! These sorts of things seem to be popping up more and more often, it's such a shame there can't be an easy cure for all these diseases such as PRA, etc


I would recommend at least £7.5 cover or more as Obi's first bout of Meningitis cost over £4k to diagnose and treat. 


Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


----------



## Cat 53

Just to calm things a little. How many people are on this forum? How many cockapoos do we have between us and how many of them have had meningitis? I think the levels are very low. We know what to look for now. So lets be calm. Glad all the lovely pups involved are on the mend.


----------



## Ali79

Cat 53 said:


> Just to calm things a little. How many people are on this forum? How many cockapoos do we have between us and how many of them have had meningitis? I think the levels are very low. We know what to look for now. So lets be calm. Glad all the lovely pups involved are on the mend.


You are right of course and levels are very low compared to how many Cockapoos there are on this forum and others. As long as people are aware of the symptoms and have support from people who have had a Poo with meningitis such as I did with Clare (Obi) then that's all we can wish for. Both Clare and I are becoming known as the meningitis police but that is because we are all too aware of vets not diagnosing this and treating for bad backs etc though I am one of the lucky ones as have an excellent vet and Beau has received treatment immediately, without a fight on both occasions. If treated early then a Poo can go on to have a long and happy life and more often than not without another flare up.


----------



## wilfiboy

I was devastated when Obi was first ill, then to be followed by Beau and Bertie was shocking and wouldn't want any dog or owner to have to go through but having said that I'm glad we've got the experience of the meningitis police on here ..... Thanks ladies


----------



## RuthMill

Raising awareness is the aim here and that's the most important thing!


----------



## Ali79

wilfiboy said:


> I was devastated when Obi was first ill, then to be followed by Beau and Bertie was shocking and wouldn't want any dog or owner to have to go through but having said that I'm glad we've got the experience of the meningitis police on here ..... Thanks ladies


Thanks Karen and you are very welcome  As I have always said knowledge is power and I still get people saying that they didn't know dogs could get meningitis so they would instantly think that the vet was right in their treatment but as we know vets like doctors can and do get things wrong so if there is any doubt in the owner's mind then at least they can feel that they can question the vet as are armed with advice from owners who have been through it


----------



## Marzi

Does anyone know how Bertie boy is?


----------



## Jedicrazy

Exactly, it's all about awareness. Definitely don't want to scare people at all. 

I'm happy to help if our horrible experience can help a poo be diagnosed properly and get treated as soon as possible. 

The message is just be aware and do trust your instincts because as the owner you know your poo best. 

:ilovemycockapoo: 


Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


----------



## CockapooLife

Great advice, poor Obi x


----------



## dmgalley

Ali79 said:


> Thanks Karen and you are very welcome  As I have always said knowledge is power and I still get people saying that they didn't know dogs could get meningitis so they would instantly think that the vet was right in their treatment but as we know vets like doctors can and do get things wrong so if there is any doubt in the owner's mind then at least they can feel that they can question the vet as are armed with advice from owners who have been through it


I didn't know. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ali79

dmgalley said:


> I didn't know.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Unfortunately lots of people don't and this is why Clare and I are both determined to help and warn others. Luckily for Obi he had Clare researching and questioning all his treatment but not everyone is as diligent as Clare has been and as I have said before I am so fortunate to have such a brilliant vet who has dealt with many cases of meningitis so I didn't have to push for any treatment. As both Clare and I have said we don't want to scare people but just arm them with any information we can so that they can question what their vet diagnoses and know the signs  x


----------



## wilfiboy

And this forum is so lucky to have you both and be able to learn from both your experiences ........ Cheers xxxxxx


----------



## JasperBlack

Marzi said:


> Does anyone know how Bertie boy is?


I was wondering that too! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## edenorchards

I hear of a lot of illnesses from people and fortunately this is not one I've heard of before in American cockapoos. Hope it isn't a problem here, too. I would definitely put stock in genetics being a big factor here.


----------



## newly retired

*symptoms*

What are the symptoms of meningitis please?


----------



## wellerfeller

Listlessness, high temperature, panting, unsteadiness, reluctance to move, pain on flex ion or movement of the neck.


----------



## RuthMill

Also some have reported arched back.


----------



## kapik

*Meningitus*

What are the symptoms of this and what ages are vulnerable?Does anyone know?


----------

